# Juvi Tx Tarpon?



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

I have not seen anything reference sight fishing Texas poons or anything relating to juvenile fish in the back bays etc. Looks like mostly deeper water type stuff. Also, looks like mostly adult fish. Do we get Juvenile fish (10-40 lbs) passing through texas? Are they targetable in back bays and flats? 
FC


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

There are lots of tarpon that size around the jetties along the passes from the bays to the gulf-at least at the Port Aransas jetties and the passes south.


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

That is outstanding news...planned retirement to Texas is getting better by the day I think those are the perfect size for the fly rod... they are a managable size, and you don't have to worry as much about hurting the fish (whip em quicker). Growing up in Miami, we used to get em that size in our fresh water canal; they are the most exciting fish to hook, let alone catch. Thanks again.
JC


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

There are more juveniles in our estuaries than many people realize. I'm working towards dialing in on them, but it certainly isn't easy or consistent fishing. My plan for this summer is to work at it a little harder. 

I know of one 30"er caught way back off Galveston Bay this past February, yes I said February. Surprised me too. They also got photos of some freeze killed tarpon in the same area. Sure got my mind moving towards summer.


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Let's GO, Good to hear that the numbers are more than folks realize. Interesting ref the 30er in Feb, and sucks to hear about the freeze killed. can't believe it is almost April, gotta start tying some flies so that I'm ready when I run across some Good luck dialing in on them.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

You might check out the Brazos River this summer.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Juvi Tarpon*

Last week while fishing upper Galveston bay along the rocks at Red fish Island I had juvi tarpon jumping and chasing my clousers and spoon flies as i stripped back into the boat but could not get any hook ups. It was crazy and I know they were tarpon because I spent a week in Mexico in march catching Juvi tarpon in Ascension Bay. One of the little guys almost jumped into the boat and I know they were not lady fish. The were maybe 20inch max in length but It was really cool seeing these guys so far up the bay.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Tarpon in the bay*

There are LOTS of tarpon in the bays around POC. However, they are very seasonal, and running across them is hit-and-miss. I won't divulge any regular spots - but if you spend time search for Menhaden, the tarpon will be close by.

We get some BIG fish in the area - but there are also smaller ones anywhere there is clean fresh water flowing into the bay.

Most of the bay hookup are never landed - leaving only tales of "monster" reds or trout that got away. Or they are mistaken for record ladyfish.

Due to the nature of our flats in the area (lagoons with shallow entrances), it is uncommon to see them in the shallow lakes - but I have a couple of times over the years.

Once, while wading the mouth of Twin lakes one money, I saw three 5-footers glide past me into the lake. They never came out that I saw, and after I was done wading I drifted the whole lake and never saw them.

Another time I saw about a dozen rolling past the old duck blind out in the middle of Long Lake. On the same weekend, I ran across a group of about 30 rolling in the pass right in front of Charlies.

Saw two big tarpon laid up in shallow water on the backside of the island between the jetties and the pass.

In the mid to late summer, there are always a few guys that hook into them wading off Pringle or at pump station pass at South Pass. Two years ago we saw a free jumper there that had to be over 150 pounds and 6-7 ft long. (and just to mention, we THINK we saw a HUGE shark chasing it).

The lakes get so much pressure and traffic that I don't think you'd have a shot a catching a tarpon - the boat traffic will run them off. However, one day - in the middle of the week - we saw a HUGE wake of something long (4-5') near Pats Bay. It WASN'T a jack, might have been as shark (didn't see a fin) or small porpoise - or a gator - but both of us looked at each other and thought "Did we just spook off a tarpon?". It was definitely stationary for a long time on our approach - then took off.


----------

